# I've made the decision...



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, Appy...I understand your situation. I hope you can find a good home for her- someone that can deal with her behavior. 
I know you'll find the right horse for you, it just takes time! I also know how much you love Vega, she's a very pretty horse! 
Don't be too hard on yourself, it's your choice & you'll make a good decision.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks pop!

I think it's been hard for me to handle her from the beginning but i always said it's because she's young.. well i think a bigger problem was me, and i feel you really have to man up to something like that... that it was your fault, not the animals.

I'm thinking about doing a trade for her with this one woman. She's owns a barn and always has horses for sale, and once Vega has some more miles put under her belt, i'm sure she'll be able to sell her for a lot. Vega is flashy, has gorgeous movements.. and how knows, maybe her moodiness will change.

I just really need to talk to Tom about it.. he said he has to much going on to deal with it right now..... :roll:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I understand your situation, that's the whole reason I traded 
my gelding Ace, I had a few seriously bad rides with him and
didn't want to take the risk of getting hurt. 

Good Luck with what ever you decide!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Awww, *hugs*

Hopefully you can sell her to a great home... and hopefully Tom will understand, but guys are fickle creatures (no offense guys :wink: )

You can always list her as "Make An Offer" or maybe talk to the people who own the horses you like and see if a trade is an option...

honestly, I think she would go for around $2,500-4,000 because she is so dang pretty and isn't completely unbroken, just needs some work

Craiglist is an amazing thing too!

Good luck with this whole thing. 

((((more hugs))))


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

awww I'm sorry Appy *hugs*
I know this is hard for you! I wish you the best of luck with finding a new horse. I'm sure Tom will realize soon that you are doing what is best for both Vega and yourself. 
Best of luck!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Unfortunate to hear you have to let her go but glad you are able to come to good terms with it and wish you the best of luck in finding a good home for her.
Don't let this experience take away from your love for horses. Once you find a horse that has more experience and training than she did you will see how much better things can become.
I have a friend who has owned this fairly crazy gelding for years. She got hurt quite a few times on him and she started to lose interest in horses because of how negative her experiences had become.
She got a new horse (tho she still owns him and refuses to sell him lol) and it's as tho her life has become back to normal and her passion for horses is as strong as ever.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just really bit off more than i could chew. I never really trained a horse, only ridden those hard to handle ones, so i've been out of my element for the 1 1/2 years i've owned her. But i really tried to make it work. Bought Parelli level 1 to try and do that with her, but i wasn't up there enough and she was so pushy and would try and kick, that i would rather just lead her and do stuff like that rather than risk me getting kicked (there have been 2 times where i'm surprised i wasn't kicked in the head and numerous times where i'm surprised i wasn't kicked else where)

I talk to my MIL and FIL and my MIL understands where i'm coming from and she's supporting me in whatever i decided to do. My FIL on the other hand, wants *me* to pay $550 a month to get her trained, and if that doesn't work then sell her, and then either don't get another horse and ride Gem (who can only be ridden at a walk for 10-15 min for right now) or lease a horse... but basically he said for me NOT to get another horse. I got so upset, but my MIL told him that it's just no the same and that i want another horse. And if i want to start competeing, i much rather do it on my own horse, than a horse i'm leasing. 

Tom wants me to "sell" Vega to him, so he'll take over her and give me some money and buy another horse. While i don't hate that idea, i'll feel bad to have a 5 year old horse kind of just sitting in the pasture, even though Tom is great with the horses. I also said i'll go to auction and get a horse, though i've never been and i'm not sure if that's the smartest move.. considering i won't be able to get a pre-purchase exam and everything.. but that is an option for me.

Other than that, i'm not sure who to get a horse from. There's a farm extremely close by that sells horses.. i have a list of 6 horses from that place that i liked the looks, age, height, breed of.. but I don't know how it will work with Vega. I would like to know where she goes, how she's doing and everything. Over the next month or so, i'll see how things go. 

Does it make me a bad mommy that after 1 1/2 years, i'm selling her? or does it make me a responsible owner that i realized things aren't going to work out?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Appy,

I know exactly how you feel !!! 
I had to sell Angel because she was too young for me to handle. If I were younger & didnt have an injured back, perhaps things would have been different. But it was dangerous for me to ride her because she was unpredictable. 

I was not interested in going to the stable anymore at that point - and after I sold her I didnt really even want another horse. But then I stumbled upon Toby. Right from the moment I saw him, I knew he was the horse for me.

Even though, at age 13, he still has his issues, I feel safe on him and trust him. 

I say - if you arent happy with Vega, if you dont feel safe on her and if you are losing interest because of it... sell her. Find your horsie soul mate and be happy. 

 

*hugs*


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Kim! ((hugs))

I talked to Tom some more today, and we're not selling Vega. But the good news is, he's going to give me around 3k to find a horse. He told me to wait a while and not jump on anything, which i am totally going to do, but i just couldn't help but look. I have found 6 horses on dreamhorse that i either like the picture wand what was said, or what was said (if there wasn't a picture) I still might talk to the owner of a barn that sells horses and see if she has anything for around 3k.. which i doubt because she's rather expensive, but who knows.

I'm very happy that I don't have to sell Vega. I know she'll have a good home, i could ride her if i wanted, but i'd know that she isn't getting bounced from place to place and i know she won't end up at an auction. I don't think id be able to sleep at night if i didn't know where she was.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

THat's a really hard decision to make but it sounds like the right one!!! I've been around horses my whole life and have a 5 year old that i'm training. She is testing every limit I've got and I don't feel like I"m going to be able to train her either. So I completely know where you are coming from!!! I'm sure you will find the right horse!! Hopefully before you decide to get out of horses!!! yikes!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's cool! So Tom's keeping Vega now then? And he's letting you get a new horse?

Wow, you scored yourself a great guy! Keep us updated! Can't wait to see the adds of your "could-be" horses


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This might sound bad because of what you have just gone thru but I will bring it up anyways. Since you can keep your mare, would you consider getting a foal? do you think that could be an option for your situation?
They require regular lessons over a much longer period of time. Only you would know if it's something that could work.

I did it after dealing with a problem horse which I trained and resold (for good money *cough*cough*) and now doing it again with 3 yearlings :shock: which except for one I have owned them since they were 5 months old :shock: 

The bond I have with 2 that are with me is beyond words and even tho they do require regular short term lessons one on one, raising them when done properly is quite pleasant and they turn out the way you want them. I will say now tho, when it comes down to breaking and teaching them the basics under saddle, they will be trained by the trainer.

What kind of horse are you wanting to get? a QH? can I maybe entice you with some PMU foals? I think they would be in your price range. Some gorgeous sport horse foals. I will pm you.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> What kind of horse are you wanting to get? a qh? can I maybe entice you with some PMU foals? I think they would be in your price range. Some gorgeous sport horse foals. I will pm you.


haha, that made me laugh! :lol: Meet M2G the amazing horse sales woman! By now and get free hay for life! Call now and she'll make you an UNBEATABLE deal!

I love you M2G :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahaha that's right! sshhhhh, I'm actually trying to convince her to go for a draft or draft cross with her new horse


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^^ hahaha, why does that not surprise me? I LOVE drafts though


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am guilty :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd prefer something older.. like between 6-10 years but am willing to go to 12 with the right horse.

3k is my absolute limit, so something under that would be even better

I actually saw an ad for a paint draft cross, he was gorgeous, but his sale was pending  So a draft cross is definitely an option. A quarter horse, paint, or anything really. I'd like it to be 15.2+, preferablly 16+ if i can get it.

I just want a horse that i don't have to battle with and wonder what monster she'll spook at next.

And defintely a gelding! I much rather deal with cleaning sheaths than a mare.

I'll think of more, but that's basically my list for now.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

New Jersey is smallish right? Sooo, if I find you some possible horses that are in NJ they might work?  

I want to do a horse search, please, please, please!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't want to travel too far to see the horse, or to get it trailered, and with the price of gas, the closer the better.

My zip is 07821

please do a horse search for me... i have refined my search and i only have 4.. one of which i don't know the price and the rest are over my limit but i figure i could always ask them if they'd come down to 3k.. so i guess when you search, search up to 4500.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it might help to know what you want to do with him too... that just tends to help some


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.horseville.com/horses/horse146816.html

http://www.horseville.com/horses/horse144287.html

http://www.horseville.com/horses/horse162633.html

http://www.horseville.com/horses/horse144322.html

those are just a few i found. good luck!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I found a few... they aren't the best, but they are worth a look at the very least...

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-63309

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-100010

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-94933

I know none of them are perfect... but, I just thought I'd throw them out there anyway


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry to double post but i found a few more... bare with me here, I'm bombarding you with adds, lol

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad321491

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad317244

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad312910

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad302539


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

And some more, muwahahahaha! Bombardment! sorry idk how far away these places are

http://www.horsefinders.com/horse-for-sale-Appaloosa-_58383_0_1.html

http://www.horsefinders.com/horse-for-sale-Paint-in-PA_57194_29.html

http://www.horsefinders.com/horse-for-sale-Thoroughbred Cross-in-NY_57249_30.html

http://www.horsefinders.com/horse-for-sale-Warmbloods of Color-in-CT_58104_44.html


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like to show when i get a horse... so just something.. i dont mind if it's a western horse and i have to teach it english or vise versa.. also i'd like to jump to.. and go on some trails


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

you probably hate me for like quadroople posting, but i have some more....

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...earch_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=2

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=2

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=5

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=5

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=6

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=7

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...earch_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=8

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sa...h_id=cba788d6-5d42-4b4e-b721-94cb2cec9036&p=8

ok, i think i've bombarded you enough for the time being, if you want more just say so :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Darylann         ......................................................................


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

http://forum.saddlebredrescue.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=274

i think he'd be cute.
http://forum.saddlebredrescue.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1889

This guy's adoption fee has been waived. I think he is in GA, though.
http://forum.saddlebredrescue.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=568&whichpage=1


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Totally forgot about adopting LadyDreamer! Do you think the first guy, Clay, would be able to jump?

Romeo is just gorgeous! I would be very interested in meeting him... any chance he'll be up in Blairstown anytime soon? I wanted a tall horse, and he is at 16 hands and he just looks gorgeous!

I'd been a hard decision to make, Mariah.. i've been contemplating it since like March/April.. around there, and my ride on her on Monday was just terrible... like nothing i've experienced before and that's when the light bulb went off and was like "Darylann, this isn't going to work. You need a different horse" So i went with that.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

"Life's too short to ride a horse that is totally wrong for you."

are you confident in training one to jump? I am pretty sure Neilia once said they are not set up to try them for jumping at North Wind Stables. 

I will post the questions on the forums for you, or you can email Pat ([email protected]). She is username "Magic" on the forums.The lady who I think has Romeo right now is incredibly nice.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh i'm confident to do that.. i started training Vega to jump last year and we were doing really well, and things were going good.

It was just that the recent events really had be doubting if i could train her the basics, without having to worry about spooking and everything else she was doing.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wait, didn't you say you weren't selling Vega...? Your siggy says she's for sale... Now i'm confused


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I forgot to change that.. thanks!

btw, i loved so many horses you posted... a few of them were a ways away from me, but i've narrowed down my list to about 8... so far anyways.

But i don't want to jump the gun on anything. I want to take my time and make the right choice for me.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I forgot to change that.. thanks!
> 
> btw, i loved so many horses you posted... a few of them were a ways away from me, but i've narrowed down my list to about 8... so far anyways.
> 
> But i don't want to jump the gun on anything. I want to take my time and make the right choice for me.


Glad I could help!

yeah, some of the searches didn't say how far away they were and I'm not familiar with the NJ area at all....

It's always good to keep your options open :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats alright!

There's a gorgeous warmblood for 3500 in Ct... i forgot the details on him, but he was gorgeous!

And then you found me a 16.3 tb cross in NY... for 1300... going to have to review those guys again.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> thats alright!
> 
> There's a gorgeous warmblood for 3500 in Ct... i forgot the details on him, but he was gorgeous!
> 
> And then you found me a 16.3 tb cross in NY... for 1300... going to have to review those guys again.


lol, no problem! I can find more if you want, but I figured I didn't want to overwhelm you with a bizzilion horse adds.

I love searching horses for sale, it's sooo much fun!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah, if you want to. 

please nothing shorter than 15.2... i would look too awkward on a smaller horse

if you want to search with a zip, use 07821.

Thanks so much!

I tend to just go through ads looking at all the pretty horses :lol: and all the ones i can't afford


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

DRAFT CROSS?? AWESOME- so glad she wont be sold so you knwo whats happening-nice husband you got there-i agree with you nod your head and say yes honey THEN GO SHOPPING!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OH...ok...GUess I missed this thread.  Sorry for your woes Appy! 

We are going thru some re-thinking of our guys too. They aren't dead broke and are both still youngish. We are having more trouble with Twister than Dumas. But we are still thinking about selling and getting different horses. I am fighting it...I want to send them to training...I don't know what we will end up doing. :? 

Good Luck with the search...take your time. I'm sure with 3K you can find something PERFECT!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

listen to your gut instinct Dumas! If there's something telling you that they aren't right for you, there's a reason.

I know it's hard selling an animal you bonded with and had for a while, but sometimes its really the best thing for both parties.

If you can, try training out, or get a trainer in for a consultation and see what he/she has to say about it, but if you feel uncomfortable on them, i personally would look into selling. 
I do hope everything works out for you and the horses.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Appy! I know we have had this discusson on here before about me getting diferent horses. I just keep holding on thinking that if we gave it more time or if I were to get lessons...You know how it goes.. :roll: 

My kids are scared to ride. We found that out last night when we had a family discussion. My husband would prefer 4-wheelers and I'm the lone soldier trying to hang on to my guys. I can't do it alone but part of me wants to try. I'm just not ready to give up. I'll let you know where we go from here. I'm a bit hurt and disappointed and little lost. We'll figure something out. I just don't want to sell the horses and never replace them....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

maybe if you got 2 totally relaxed horses your kids and hubby would want to ride. I've seen a lot of older horses that say they're bombproof, or husband safe (i find husband safe just hilarious.. the term that is)

I understand what you're going through though... back in like March or around there, i was having doubts with Vega, but pushed through the next 4 months, but ultimately came up with getting a new horse.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I understand that it was not a easy decision and idk whats gone wrong with her! I hope you can find you a new horse to love just as much as your love Vega.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I wish i knew what was wrong with her. When i was grooming her today, i noticed that her one eye doesn't really look at you.. her right eye and that her left eye doesn't really react if you like move your hand back and forth by your eye. If she has a site problem, it would make sense why she would spook at the monster in the tree. Next time the vet comes out, i'll ask him to look.

So far, Tom and I both like this 16h Warmblood Of Color gelding. He just has this presence in his photo that i was drawn to. And there's also an appendix qh and a paint... though i think the paint is out of the questioin because he might have hypp. I don't want to take another risk and get another hypp positive horse.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I kinda have the same prob, I am thinking of selling balou, I don't think we have a bond. I really love him, but when I look in his eyes I don't see special things. 

My mom is very sad because she likes that horse, I bought him but she was paying fot the stables.

What do I need to do ?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Do whatever you think is best. I do have a bond with Vega, but riding her is unpredictable at times.

If you have to, really think it over and express why you're thinking about selling him to your mom. If it's because you feel unsafe when you're around him/ride him, i think you mom would be more open to it. 
Yet there are times when people and a horse just don't click and you cant force it on either of them.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

We do click, well not always but sometimes I really feel happy around him. But most of the time we don't and I do feel unsave, he is so young and I can't handle all of his emotions, I don't have enough experience.

I really am afraid, I told my mother about it and she told me I needed to try over and over and really need to push myself towards it. 

I can't, I did, I tried a fiew times, but I have this feeling in my belly, like butterflies, I can't sleep, I can't eat, but she doesn't really believe me I guess.

I really want to sell him and buy me an older horse, because I don't have enough experience. 

Thanks for you're ear


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

and I don;'t know how to tell my ma, can you find the good words to tell her, I was thinking of :

Mom, I think of selling Balou because he is to much for me, I am planning to buy an older horse. 

And telling her that we don\'t fit. And he would be better of by someone else with more experience.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I just talked to my mother and she said we would try it for a few weeks and when it does not work out the way we want to, we will bring him to a group for young horse for a year, and in the meanwhile I will get an older horse to ride  

I am blessed with a wonderfull mother.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Dapy said:


> I just talked to my mother and she said we would try it for a few weeks and when it does not work out the way we want to, we will bring him to a group for young horse for a year, and in the meanwhile I will get an older horse to ride
> 
> I am blessed with a wonderfull mother.


Yes you are! that's so cool


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I decided to ride Vega after riding two of the BO's horses. They were a lot of fun and so nice and easy to ride.

I did lunge her for a good 20-30 min until she was breathing hard and sweating, then i rode her. It was a good ride. She didn't spook at the tree undersaddle, but did while i was lunging her but forced her through it.

So i have put my horse search on hold and am going to try Vega out again for a while. I know with any horse you'll have your good days and you'll have your bad, but with Vega the bad outweigh the good. But i'm giving it a shot until I get hurt and then i'll tell Tom " I told you so"

I did have to get physical with her, something i didn't want to do and Vega didn't like it one bit and seemed a little standoffish after i smacked her.

*sigh* I guess i'll be back to what i was doing before but just lunging the heck out of her.. but then i don't feel like we're accomplishing anything because i have to lunge her, and all that will do is just build up her stamina so i'll have to lunge for like an hour before i ride. Not my idea of fun or what i should really be doing, but I'm just at a loss right now.
I miss riding a finished horse, i miss everything about it. And even though i had a good ride on her, it's not a guarentee that tomorrow will be good, or the day after, and I'm just not sure if i can take her acting up and all the other things she does.

Thoughts?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it's a good idea to give her another chance, but don't get yourself killed! Maybe Vega will work out after all! 

Just make sure when you lunge her that it's so she is listening to you and your commands and body language, instead of just doing it to wear her out.

If you have any problems just let us know, and keep us updated!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also think it's a great idea you haven't given up on her.  That's very good. Just keep your chin up!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think there comes a time when your safety and piece of mind has to come first. My second horse I loved to death. She was the sweetist thing on the ground and just riding around the pasture. On the trail I thought she was going to kill me. I took her to a trainer friend to evaluate and she said sell her before your hurt badly or killed. I got to the point I had to take a xanax to be able to ride her :shock: I sold her no regrets, I learned a lot from her. If I hadn't sold her I wouldn't have found my Vida. She is my dream horse but probably would be someone elses night "mare" :lol: 
Don't let your love of horses be diminished by a hard case horse. Your dream horse is out there waiting for you


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Vida.

i'm having the second thoughts because today went well. Watch tomorrow i ride her and she's a disaster. :lol: 

I haven't been seriously hurt by a horse yet and want to avoid that at all costs. Tom says i should just work through it with her, but i don't know. I think she'd be a perfect horse for someone, just not me.
I just think i'm not cut out to train.. at least not yet. I really have a ton more to learn. 

I'll talk to my BO tomorrow and see what she says. She knows exactly what i'm going through, so i know she'll be able to help.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I think there comes a time when your safety and piece of mind has to come first. My second horse I loved to death. She was the sweetist thing on the ground and just riding around the pasture. On the trail I thought she was going to kill me. I took her to a trainer friend to evaluate and she said sell her before your hurt badly or killed. I got to the point I had to take a xanax to be able to ride her :shock: I sold her no regrets, I learned a lot from her. If I hadn't sold her I wouldn't have found my Vida. She is my dream horse but probably would be someone elses night "mare" :lol:
> Don't let your love of horses be diminished by a hard case horse. Your dream horse is out there waiting for you


haha, i think your hubby made a post about that horse in another topic (the neck reining one?) lol, if you haven't seen it already you should


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ Yep same nutcracker horse :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vida, since you've been through the same, what would you do in my shoes?

When you sold your old horse and got Vida, was she already finished or close to it?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know if he would be up your alley, but here is a very pretty Perch Cross at a broker. He doesn't have a lot of time though. He is horse #2. They have a video of him. I don't know if he is broke to ride or anything, but he looks like a doll!

http://www.ac4h.com/BrokerOwnedNew.htm

Oh I hope somone snatches him up before he gets put on a truck.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you know where he is?

If he's broke to ride, that would be amazing!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he is at the New Holland auction in PA. 

For more information on him you will need to email AC4H. 

Oh man he is just calling to me. If I was a New England English rider, I would have to have him, broke to ride or not. I REALLY don't want to see this one sent across the border. 

If he's not for you, tell your friends. Surely he'd be good for somebody. He's got good size, a pretty eye, and a real cute way of going.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If he's broke to ride, i'll get him in a heartbeat, as long as everything checks out.

I really like his way of moving and just everything about him.

I'll e-mail them and see what info they have on him.

Thanks so much!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

*fingers crossed* please be broke to ride, please be broke to ride, please be broke to ride..... 



Man, I can just picture the white leg wraps on him now....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope they reply quickly.

He seems like an awesome horse.
and 17h?! OMG he would probably make me look like a kid riding him


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Just checking.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

haven't heard anything back yet  

I'll let you know as soon as i do.


----------



## Simmy'sOwner (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread so I am sorry if I missed anything.

First off appylover, I'm sorry that you are having a difficult time with Vega. But I wanted to let you know that I am up tonight unable to sleep because I have been having a difficult time breaking my 4.5 gelding because of my own inabilities and his testiness (we have not been working together long and I have a lot to learn). It has been really frustrating knowing that I am most of the problem. But in some strange way your post made me feel so much better. I guess, I realized I am not alone. I understand your situation completely, although I haven't had my horse anywhere near as close to as long as you have had yours.

I think eventually your heart will tell you whats right for you and Vega. Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

It is always nice to feel that you're not alone. 
When i was having the problems with Vega, i thought that it was just me, that only I could see the problems, but until recently when multiple people were telling me how I saw it, i knew it wasn't just me, and that like reassured me.

If your horse is not dangerous, see if you can get a trainer to help you, or just someone to come in, tell you how you're doing and what/where to go from here. It might be really helpful


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, I don't know if she ever got back to you, but it does appear that Perch Cross at least takes a rider. They are getting a video of him riding soon, according to his description. 

He is now on the first page of the Broker Horses. If you are interested you might have to give them a call. 

There is a Morgan Perch X on page three that is green broke and pretty.

They also have a bunch of new Saddlebreds.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she had never gotten back to me.

Do you have their number? I tried looking for it, but couldn't find it.

If he takes a rider and is pretty much broke, i'll definitely consider him.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am not sure who you emailed, but on Trot.org they said the best way to contact about the Broker Owned horses was through this email: [email protected] . And the number I found was 610-621-5290 . 

Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did e-mail Christy. But i'll give them a call tomorrow and see what happens.


----------

